# Survey: company logo; first impressions



## bandicoot (5 August 2009)

Just wondering what you think of this corporate branding. 






(this is how the logo appears on their website and documents. I haven't altered it in any way)


Without any knowledge of the company or its management, what impression does this logo make on you?


.


----------



## Timmy (5 August 2009)

Impression is a solar energy firm, consultancy or some such?


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 August 2009)

That I cannot read it!


----------



## Nyden (5 August 2009)

Amateur. Looks as though a 15 year old had some fun with Photoshop. Less is more, it's always applicable. In other words; one too many filters are used there 

Impression? Well, that it's a 2-bit startup company.


----------



## cuttlefish (5 August 2009)

I think its meant to be an effect, but the edging on the graphic letters just looks like its blurry and thus sloppily done.  The bluriness on the 'worldwide inc.' is also a problem.   Really if this was done by a paid graphic designer then I'd be asking for it to be corrected because its not working and there's quite a few problems with it.  Its possible that the original image they supplied is correct but its been modified during conversion to a different image format for use in the documents or the web - but the graphic designer should be able to advise on that as well.   Its also not really obvious what the graphic inside the 'O' is - is it meant to be a globe?


----------



## Nyden (5 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> I think its meant to be an effect, but the edging on the graphic letters just looks like its blurry and thus sloppily done.  The bluriness on the 'worldwide inc.' is also a problem.   Really if this was done by a paid graphic designer then I'd be asking for it to be corrected because its not working and there's quite a few problems with it.  Its possible that the original image they supplied is correct but its been modified during conversion to a different image format for use in the documents or the web - but the graphic designer should be able to advise on that as well.   Its also not really obvious what the graphic inside the 'O' is - is it meant to be a globe?




Judging by the shape, and colour - I'd say it was a recycling symbol.

One issue might be the fact that it's a GIF. That's far too complex an image to be in gif format, should be jpeg.


----------



## investorpaul (5 August 2009)

Too many colours and different levels of shading which makes it look cluttered.

In general it is very hard to read, especial with the green "o"


----------



## Julia (5 August 2009)

Difficult to read.  Lacking in subtlety.
Gave me the impression it's offering solutions to something via solar energy.


----------



## ajjack (5 August 2009)

No lasting impression.
A very simple logo, the type one sees every
day without a second thought.

Unlike the Ford script, or Coca Cola ... true classics.

Don't leave us in suspense any longer ........


----------



## nunthewiser (5 August 2009)

is it a brazillian travel agent ?


----------



## moXJO (5 August 2009)

Hard to read


----------



## bandicoot (5 August 2009)

*Follow on question*

Thanks for participating.
Another question for you, and newcomers:

Looking at the logo --without any specific knowledge of the company-- how would you estimate the professionalism of the company on a scale of 1-10? 
( 1 being 'back yard operation' and 10 being 'world class expert' )


----------



## investorpaul (5 August 2009)

*Re: Follow on question*



bandicoot said:


> Thanks for participating.
> Another question for you, and newcomers:
> 
> Looking at the logo --without any specific knowledge of the company-- how would you estimate the professionalism of the company on a scale of 1-10?
> ( 1 being 'back yard operation' and 10 being 'world class expert' )




I rate it 0


P.S. I hope you/someone you know didnt come up with it as I dont want to offend anyone. However if money was paid for that I would ask for a refund (can you fill us in on the situation)

Furthermore if you drew it, keep at it as your skills will improve.


----------



## Timmy (5 August 2009)

Apart from the low quality image (blurriness etc), which I assume is just a reproduction problem, I like it.  I am no designer etc. of course.  Backyard operator or global success story, who can tell anymore????


----------



## cuttlefish (5 August 2009)

You can sort of grasp what they were trying to achieve - if the colours, shading, edging, lighting and overall graphics were fixed up the actual design overall isn't terrible to me.

Based on the look 'as is': 1.5


----------



## cuttlefish (5 August 2009)

This is how it appears in their ASX announcements.  Slightly better but still needs a lot of work:


Great way to get people to generate awareness of the company btw bandicoot     What next - a competition for a new logo!


----------



## bandicoot (5 August 2009)

*Re: Follow on question*



investorpaul said:


> ...can you fill us in on the situation?




Hi Investorpaul, 

I'm a shareholder. I'd rather not say more as I don't want to introduce prejudice. I genuinely would like to know what others think about this logo; how it makes the company look.

Thanks for your time/interest.


----------



## Timmy (5 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> This is how it appears in their ASX announcements.  Slightly better but still needs a lot of work:




Yes, that's better.




cuttlefish said:


> What next - a competition for a new logo!



Now with added cheese!


----------



## skyQuake (5 August 2009)

Looks fairly unprofessional, potential investors will be biased straight away.

Having seen the media release, 90% sure the logo was made in MS word


----------



## Timmy (5 August 2009)

It is certainly not as professional as this one, brought to our attention on ASF by WayneL a little while ago.

As a newspaper said about it:

_The new logo for the Office of Government Commerce - an obscure part of the Treasury - looks pretty unremarkable, if somewhat inelegant. *But when turned on its side, the logo takes on an entirely different perspective.*_


----------



## gfresh (5 August 2009)

That logo is atrocious! 

Looks fine for 1982 .. maybe


----------



## bandicoot (5 August 2009)

Thanks to those who spared a moment to think about this.

The version of the logo I posted at the beginning was linked directly from the masthead of the company website. In case that link is interrupted, I now post the same image from my attachment folder:




Cuttlefish  posted a  different version found on an ASX announcement 
[ https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=32200&stc=1&d=1249450042 ]

I'm happy for anyone to comment on either. 

Cuttlefish quipped that I was trying to drum up interest in the company 
Just to be clear though: although I am a shareholder, I'm not recommending anyone buy this (or short it) 

My original post can be taken at face value: I'd like to know how this logo makes the company look -- to you...


.


----------



## pursuitute (5 August 2009)

Hi Bandicoot,

I respond to your query in the good faith it was made.....

Remember the original 70's "The Price Is Right" or "Sale of the Century"?  Well that's the tacky sort of connotation I get from that logo.  The same sort of one Jewellers used to use back in the 70's/80's.

I think of a Solar type company or perhaps a Global *cheap* Jewellery Wholesaler when I see the logo but assume it is from a company that was born 25 years ago and the owner still thinks it looks "flashy and expensive".

Though, after all of the above and looking at the logo again and again, I guess it has something to do with recycling??  Maybe recycling old trashy jewellery??

edit - just looked at their website :dunno:


----------



## Bill M (5 August 2009)

Hello Bandicoot, my first impression was that it was a "grainy" logo with the small "worldwide" bit nearly unreadable. I don't know whether the last 2 letters is a di or a dl in the main heading. It leaves no lasting impression on me.

On a scale of 0 to 10 I give it a 1 or 2 for professionalism, cheers and good luck.


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 August 2009)

Looks like a recycling company judging by the well accepted "recyclable" logo that forms part of the logo.

But the overall quality of it, and especially the use of the word "worldwide" screams that it's a two man start-up company to me. The same applies to any use of the word "international" in the company name - it sounds dodgy. 

The likes of Ford, Coca Cola, Microsoft, Shell, McDonald's etc who actually do have global operations don't find a need to state that fact in their logo. The "worldwide" bit just screams "try hard" to me - if it really is worldwide then we'd likely already have heard about the company.


----------



## cuttlefish (5 August 2009)

bandicoot, the fact that is a gif image is probably a big reason for the significant difference in quality to the version I posted (which was a cut and paste of an image snapshot of one of their ASX releases).  If it was done by a graphics designer then there should be a transparent jpeg version that could be used to overlay onto a background for the web site.  The web site is using a gif image (do 'view source' on the web page and you can see that the 'logo_beginning' is a gif.)    Whoever has put the web page together should probably be using a jpeg here.

The web page itself doesn't seem to bad to me - it seems to have all the right things on it and fairly easy to find - a quick perusal of it gave me a pretty good picture of what the company does and I know how to get in touch for more information or orders.

It needs some proof reading/grammar checking  (e.g. first sentence on the "Company Information" section has a gramatical error).


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 August 2009)

Nyden said:


> Amateur. Looks as though a 15 year old had some fun with Photoshop. Less is more, it's always applicable. In other words; one too many filters are used there
> 
> Impression? Well, that *it's a 2-bit startup company.*




I have to agree.


----------



## Sean K (6 August 2009)

Is that a Kiwi fruit inside the O?


----------



## acedrum (6 August 2009)

Straight out of Microsoft Word Art, horrible!


----------



## bandicoot (31 March 2010)

*Update*

Shortly after announcing new contracts;  increase in revenue; potential sale, 'Solverdi _WorldWide_' collapsed under the weight of its pomposity... 

Via administration, the assets will be transferred to a third party (foreign), while shareholders receive nothing. 

An ignominious end for another Australian company, self-styled as a 'world leader.'


----------



## lemontree (31 March 2010)

I would give that banner a 1. Seeing such a dodgy banner on the official site would definitely deter me from investing in that particular company - presentation accounts for a lot. That being said, simple and clean usually does the job as well.

I'm looking at the official site now, and they don't even have the domain registered under their company!


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 April 2010)

You could always consider the Prestige Worldwide logo. 

I got have me my Boats & Ho's


----------

